# JAN - Janison Education Group



## System (10 August 2014)

On August 5th, 2014, Hamilton James & Bruce Group Limited changed its name to HJB Corporation Limited.


----------



## System (21 December 2017)

On December 20th, 2017, HJB Corporation Limited (HJB) changed its name and ASX code to Janison Education Group Limited (JAN).


----------



## galumay (29 September 2020)

LOL! Another company with no posts, and I have taken a position! 

Bought some in my personal portfolio, meets most of my criteria, a bit too early stage for the SMSF.


----------



## galumay (23 October 2020)

Market update today was solid, not unexpected though due to positive impact of Covid. Will see how strong the business is when normal returns!


----------



## aus_trader (23 October 2020)

galumay said:


> LOL! Another company with no posts, and I have taken a position!
> 
> Bought some in my personal portfolio, meets most of my criteria, a bit too early stage for the SMSF.



So what were some of the criteria that has been met to purchase JAN for your personal portfolio ?


----------



## galumay (24 October 2020)

aus_trader, its a business I understand, I can explain what it does in a simple sentence. Its moved to consistent positive operational cash flow in the last 12 months and produced positive free cash flow this FY. It looks set to pivot to positive EPS as revenue is increasing quite strongly and the effects of scale flow through. Its also has high ownership by directors, and 87% of shares held by top 20.


----------



## galumay (27 November 2020)

Better than expected results for the acquisition of the ICAS business has seen a strong rise in price this week, up over 20% to around 50c. The small free float is making it hard for buyers to flush out sellers. I am just happy to see the company executing well and its always nice seeing repeated upgrades to revenue guidance.


----------



## galumay (21 December 2020)

JAN continuing to execute, announcing a nice little contract today with Chartered Accountants ANZ to run exams.


----------



## galumay (22 February 2021)

JAN H1 results out, no surprises and TBH had been well telegraphed by previous comms. Progress towards profitability on track. I would expect to see the business profitable for the H2, giving a breakeven FY for 2021.


----------



## galumay (10 March 2021)

Good announcement for JAN this morning, 
"Janison accredited by OECD as sole provider of PISA for Schools in Australia"
Up 10% in early trade today.


----------



## galumay (15 April 2021)

Another good announcement for JAN this morning, the roll out of PISA in Australian schools going very well and showing on the bottom line. 200 schools signed up already and an extra $1.4m revenue as a result.


----------



## galumay (19 May 2021)

Just keeping kicking goals, OECD accredits Janison as sole provider of PISA for Schools across all four countries in the UK, should be a meaningful increase in revenue and flow through to the bottom line.


----------



## peter2 (31 May 2021)

We're keeping this latest BO-NR (>0.80) quiet as there's not much depth in the market. Seems nobody wants to sell.


----------



## galumay (31 May 2021)

peter2 said:


> We're keeping this latest BO-NR (>0.80) quiet as there's not much depth in the market.



BO? Break out? NR? 



peter2 said:


> Seems nobody wants to sell.



Not really surprising! I should probably increase my position.


----------



## peter2 (31 May 2021)

BO-NR? Sorry, my mistake, it started out as a break-out to a new high (NH), then I noticed the multiple hits at 0.80 which makes it a break-out of horizontal resistance (HR). I didn't proof read and it ended up NR.  No matter, we're both happy.


----------



## galumay (23 June 2021)

The first red flag for me with JAN, they announced a Capital Raising this morning via a trading halt. Odd because $10m cash in the bank, so maybe an acquisition, which makes me nervous, also this dilutes shareholders so will be interesting to see whether its institutional only or if retail gets a bite. I will reassess my position when they announce details.


----------



## peter2 (21 October 2021)

The Cap raising mention above was done at 0.82. There was an SPP at the same price. 

Since then *JAN* has been pretty active. A  renewed 3yr agreement to provide PISA to schools in the US. 

FY21 Annual report. Looks all good to me. 

Binding agreement to acquire QAT (Quality Assessment Tasks - a school assessment business). 

Yesterday's huge price spike with no associated news. Interesting...


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2021)

Wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more. Keep it quiet. No excitement please.


----------



## taztiger (2 January 2022)

In rapidly growing global education technological market this seems a fine tip for entry in the FCY 2022 Comp.
I did buy a parcel 3 months ago and am smiling at +36%. (But I do own some losers as well!)


----------



## peter2 (25 February 2022)

Bought some *JAN* in this dip. IMO the current R:R is acceptable. I'd be concerned by price closing below 0.80 and I think it can rally back to 1.25 soon.


----------



## galumay (2 March 2022)

More bad news for H1 2022, JAN continues to grow expenses faster than revenue - so not scaling up at all. Cash flow is negative now as well.

Only a small position in the personal portfolio, so i will sit on it a bit longer, but its looking like it cant scale at this point. I am making some allowances for the impact of covid, but its disappointing to see the failure to execute in a business I thought had significant potential.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2022)

new article by the editor-in-chief ....https://arichlife.com.au/

Why Janison Education Group (ASX: JAN) Is Interesting An Interesting Stock​_Janison Education (ASX: JAN) has cash in the bank, growing revenue and improving gross profit margins, but it's still making a loss_.


----------



## galumay (29 June 2022)

As per my post above, JAN seems unable to scale. I think KME is a much better business in the sector, my much larger position there probably a reflection of my relative conviction!


----------



## peter2 (5 August 2022)

After losing 70%, price seems to have stopped falling. Worth placing in a reversal watch list. 







I'd need to see a HVBB that pushes through 0.50 before I'd consider buying.


----------



## galumay (5 August 2022)

Peter2, they had a horrible H1 and the market punished them accordingly, their recent update for the full year was more positive and I think that has probably put a floor under the price. The release of the FY results shortly will be interesting, will need to meet or exceed the earlier trading update or I suspect it will get punished again. Personally its the end of H1 this year that I will be watching for any evidence that they can actually scale the business and pivot to profitability.

(I realise you are looking at it from a trader's TA perspective, but thought you may appreciate an insight from my perspective on a more FA basis!)


----------



## peter2 (5 August 2022)

@galumay  I post on threads that you've responded hoping that you'll provide your current thoughts. 
Your concerns on *JAN* were proven correct. I thought their recent update was positive also and that's why I put *JAN* into my reversal watch list. 
Seems we're both waiting for more positive data. I need to see signs of demand (buyers) in the price chart. You need to see improved fundamentals.


----------



## galumay (22 August 2022)

My suspicions with $JAN confirmed with the release of their AR for FY22, not that there was really any new info, just confirmation of the deteriorating margins meaning its just not scaling. Revenue growing, but FCF falling heavily, at least they have no debt and I will wait and see what they can achieve in normalised conditions without all the usual suspects to blame. Its only a very small position anyway due to my lack of conviction.

I just looked at the investor presentation - another red flag there, $JAN reference a "broker consensus table"


----------

